# Belated 2018 Year in Review Dive and Dumb Luck Finds



## coldwater diver (Jan 27, 2019)

I usually get this thread up sooner. Happy New Year to everyone and hope 2019 is full of great discoveries and finds for all my fellow digger divers.
2018 was a year that I had a hip replacement back in March. This slowed me down abit along with work and family. I got back to diving and its been beneficial to my recovery. I set my dives sites on areas I've wanted to check out but never did. I'm happy to report I will never have to go back to most of them as I found nothing of significance at most of them. I narrowed down some new salt water sites worth revisiting this winter when the visibility will be better. I did not find much , but had some heart break shards, and some whole bottles. 
But a bad day of hunting for old bottles beats a good day at work.​


----------



## coldwater diver (Jan 27, 2019)

Figured Id get the cryin out of the way first.


----------



## coldwater diver (Jan 27, 2019)

Hear are my best whole ones, I found the odd shaped ceramic on the mudflats, the ceramic ink, Michigan strap 1/2 pint flask, and peppersauce found diving. Also an old rail road baggage tag.
Thats the best I found for this year 2018. A first for me seeing a beaver swimming underwater Awesome!! Having him come after me and my flippers Freakin Crazy. Happy New Year guys Happy Hunting.  Kevin


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 27, 2019)

Those are some really nice finds!  I love that amber flask, and I'm still very interested in knowing what the stoneware bottle is.  Hopefully you can get a positive ID on it someday.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 28, 2019)

Hey Bram.
I did not know about your hip. Glad to hear that you've recovered well enough to get back out there.
I know exactly what you mean when you say that you can cross a bunch of spots off your list. Trying new spots disappoints most of the time. You gotta do it, though (or you just keep trying the old ones).
Cool finds. Even the criers are neat. I love the crazy blob. That thing is a work of historic art. 
The flask is amazing. I'd call that the high point of any year. And the railroad piece - awesome. 
I think further elaboration on the beaver story is in order (unless I missed that post). Cool but I'm not sure that I'd want to ness with an angry beaver.
Congrats on a pretty good year even if some of it was sidelined for health reasons. Best of luck to you in 2019 too!


----------



## sandchip (Jan 28, 2019)

Such great stuff, broke or whole.  I'm still floored by the Wood's Elixer.  Insanely rare and important piece.  Glad you're all mended up and raring to go!


----------



## coldwater diver (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi Bob 
              Its Kevin, At first I was just trying to understand what I was seeing with the beaver. It was truly graceful swimming by me, all sorts of air bubbles trapped on its fur cruising by me like a torpedo. I figured we were both going our separate ways when it felt like my fins were getting caught up in something. That was the beaver, he must have circled around. I am usually very good on my air consumption but this guy was ill tempered and really freaking me out. I have never been around one diving before and I'm a little nervous getting near one again. The flask is the second half pint I found in the same area along with a fuu pint sized one (a long way from home) 
                Sand that NY bottle would have been off the charts, found that in the mudflats, initially thought it was a Townsend's.
Canada,  Its from Czechoslovakia here is a link 
http://www.wikiwand.com/en/Zaječick...ujblvgLb_E1yNEXxhZzRtTbZyGSTnfWL6p2CKVRORkSII

I found it in a mudflat just saw a small bit of the bottom showing and was shocked to find this very interesting shape. The stamp on it is not legible


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 28, 2019)

Oh my gosh Kevin,
I am so sorry. Just started typing and that somehow came out. I'm really sorry about mis-naming you. I know who you are and I look forward to your threads. And in case I was as dumb as I appear, you actually signed your name to the original post. Brilliant. Again, I apologize.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 28, 2019)

The beaver thing is very odd. Was he biting at your fins? That's very aggressive behavior for a critter.

Once I was river diving in a shallow spot (in the summer) and digging it deeper. I came up to see a muscrat right in front of me just a few feet away under the bank. It had long stained front teeth (that were probably sharp and pointy). I had a glass shard in one hand and threw it toward it. I expected it to scramble fast. The glass plunked in pretty close but it didn't budge. I splashed it like you might splash someone in a swimming pool with my cupped hand. It took off. It came back later and was splashed again. It never attacked but the behavior was very brave for a fairly little critter. I assumed that it had little ones nearby or it would never have been that brave.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 28, 2019)

One other weird critter circling behind story. We were night diving in Cozumel. We tried to remember a reef we'd seen in daylight and wanted to swim out. We missed it and went to 40 feet deep with just that crusty sandy bottom around. A couple of fish were following us at our fin tips (like trevallies). But you would never know in the dark unless you turned your light to your fins. They'd dart off but come right back. Creepy.

Anyway. Is that railroad thing made of brass?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 29, 2019)

Oh that's great that you got an ID on the stoneware!  Any idea of a date range?


----------



## shotdwn (Jan 29, 2019)

I like the baggage tag and green pepper sauce. Neat finds.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jan 31, 2019)

Ditto on those finds! Especially the metal tag!


----------



## bottlecrazy (Jan 31, 2019)

Wow.  Great whole bottles and other stuff.  KILLER shards!  Congrats, and good luck in 2019.  I hope to start diving myself with a bud here in CT.


----------



## coldwater diver (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks Shdwn, GHop n Brazy, the brass tags apparently are quite collectible in the $25-$50 range. 
Canada here is a link for some more info on lots of different European Stoneware including the one I found, looks like as early as 1820 on up to 1870(left click mouse for translate to English)
http://www.academia.edu/1065481/Ste...0i5Cu4_UkCflGFk3KDwCAcgvpfCn7RrZKiX8-10VBSPyI


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Feb 1, 2019)

Hey CWD!

So many guys I know are having hips, knees & other assorted parts worked over, replaced etc.; it is that time of life, I reckon!

Fascinating to see all of those very old shards! And heartbreaking as well. I had a good prime season up my way, and many hours were spent, but as you say, hunting beats working ANYTIME!

Here's a few things I found in 2018:




It is very rare up this way to find items ( whole or part of ) of great age, but we keep trying! I hope 2019 is the best year ever for you, and all the other good hunters of old glass, crockery, and whatever else comes your way!



Regards,
DSD


----------



## coldwater diver (Feb 5, 2019)

Lookin Good Dan, I used to dive dry but have switched to wet suit year round so far so good just need to swim faster to stay warm. Nice bottles, like the ink. Do those rivers freeze over?  Kevin


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Feb 7, 2019)

*Absolutely loving the hunt....*



coldwater diver said:


> Lookin Good Dan, I used to dive dry but have switched to wet suit year round so far so good just need to swim faster to stay warm. Nice bottles, like the ink. Do those rivers freeze over?  Kevin



This winter, as in some recent winters, the dreaded "Polar Vortex" has pretty much frozen most of my go to areas. With this thaw we're experiencing right now, I hope to see my fave places become diveable again.

Being newly retired, I am pumped for the coming fair weather hunting season, as I plan to hit the water as much as the Missuss can tolerate ( it's getting easier - I'm underfoot too much these days! ).

Wishing you great hunting in 2019!

Best Fishes,
DSD


----------



## BF109 (Feb 8, 2019)

Great finds!  I really like that rail road tag.


----------

